
Confessions of a Converted PHP Developer: On Visibility and Privates - Matt_Mickiewicz
http://rubysource.com/php-developer-on-visibility-and-privates/
======
rick888
I don't think I will ever get used to ruby syntax. It looks like a mix between
pascal and basic.

~~~
pkkk
Yeah, but i'm sure you didn't write a thing with any of both if you say so.

